# CSI Hummer



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

I though I would display a couple of photos of my completed Revell CSI Miami Hummer on a little diorama base.

I have had the model sitting around for quite sometime and there has been no excuse for not building it, considering that the body is die cast metal and fully painted, glazed and detailed. (Very nicely done I might add.)

All I needed to do was build up and paint the chassis and the interior, and screw it together. Not too taxing.

I wanted to add a bit more life into the model so I decided to attach it to a base and build a little diorama. I also built an electronic circuit to flash tiny SMD red and blue LEDs that I mounted on the top of the dashboard simulating the police lights. As the interior (One of the few pieces that I needed to paint.) was dark gray I decided to mount a white SMD LED on the interior ceiling to light it up so the detail was visible. 

Now to the diorama. Miami screams 'Palm Trees' to me. Searching on the inter-web did not result in any model palms that would work with a 1/24th scale vehicle. So I started searching for a How-to guide to make my own. I found some great articles and combined a couple of their techniques.
So, armed with some:

Plastruct tubing from my spare plastic stash
PVA glue
Toilet paper
Photocopier paper
String
Garden wire (With the green plastic coating)
Epoxy putty
Paint
I created a large palm tree. 
I do love it when I can build something without having to go and spend any money. (Well I am of Scottish descent.)
The photos show the end result and I have to say that I was very pleased with how well the palm turned out.
I also added the Crime Scene tape, made from yellow electrical insulation tape with inkjet printed waterslide decals. My Woodland Scenics stash supplied the sand and foliage..

All I need is a figure of Lt. Horatio Caine, striking a pose, out in front.

Hope you enjoy.
Alien


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nicely done.Love the palm.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Very nice. I am not much of a car (on in this case, a HUMMER) builder. I'm more into Sci-Fi and fantasy myself. But it as an awesome diorama. 

Or as "H" would say

"Gentlemen, this kit is definitely (Turns to the camera, pits sunglasses on) ... out of the bag!" 

YYYYEEEEAAAAAAAAAAA! :tongue:


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

And SFCOM1, I too am a sci-fi builder. But I do like a good 'star car'. They fit into the fantasy genre for me. (Wheels instead of warp engines. )

Alien


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice! A simple and to-the-point diorama.


----------



## moparz65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Great Diorama...always been a fan of the Hummers, thanks for sharing.


----------

